
Turns out we probably can't colonize the moon - Mz
http://nerdist.com/turns-out-we-probably-cant-colonize-the-moon/
======
PaulHoule
It doesn't make any real difference.

Just for radiation protection, lunar colonists will spend most of their time
under at least six feet of rock.

------
DrScump
<Arizona State University has been studying the moon, and they recently let
everyone know that those projectiles are smacking into our friendly moon 100
times faster than originally thought.>

This is a gross misrepresentation of the ASU article. The _surface turnover
rate_ is 100x faster than thought. It's not the velocity of bodies that is
100x faster.

